# Externe Programme aufrufen



## dadom110 (23. Dezember 2007)

Guten Tag Zusammen,

kleines Weihnachtsproblem. Hab für meinen Vater ein nettes kleines Programm geschrieben, das unter anderem Datein öffnen soll. Hierzu habe ich folgendes Commando verwendet:

new ProcessBuilder(new String[] { "open", .FILE}

zu hause lief das ganze Problemlos, auf seinem Rechner bekommt er das ganze nicht hin:

"Cannot run programm "open": CreateProcess error=2. Das system kann die angegeben Datei nicht finden"

Muss also irgendwie mit den Windows einstellungen zusammen hängen. Da ich mir das ganze nur als JAR geschickt habe (Asche über mein haupt) und das dekomplieren nicht besonders sauber verlaufen ist, hoffe ich also hier nicht auf eine Programmiertechnische Lösung, sondern eher vielleicht auf eine Einstellungssache unter Windows. 

Vielen Dank schon mal
Dom


----------



## zeja (24. Dezember 2007)

Hast du das zu Hause unter Windows laufen gehabt?

Was ist denn "open" bei dir für ein Programm?


----------



## dadom110 (24. Dezember 2007)

Das ist eine sehr gute Frage, ich hab leider keine Ahnung. Wo hinterlege ich die Programme denn, die so aufgerufen werden?

grüße
Dom


----------



## lernen.2007 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht hift es dir das weiter.Link


----------



## zeja (24. Dezember 2007)

Na du musst doch wissen warum das an deinem PC funktioniert und woanders nicht.

Das Programm Open müsste im PATH eingetragen sein damit du es so benutzen kannst.

Und nochmal: Hast du das zu Hause unter Windows oder Linux gemacht? Handelt es sich wirklich um das gleiche Betriebssystem?


----------

